# As SEEN On..



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Morning My Pier & Surf Folks..
I know the lot of us have seen & got pictures Many crazy things While pursuing our Favorite Sport...
Or pictures seen on Social Media outlets..
So too make a "fun thread", Lets see some crazy things you've seen..
I'll start First. I've got 2 pics.. 
I think all this fellow needs is a Snorkel & Spear gun..

*Actually* a Friend of Mine took this picture the other Day.. Said the guy was getting upset at catching NO Fish, While My buddy was Rippin Lips off the Whiting & pomps.. :fishing:
Sad thing is My friend was casting about 5 to 10 feet off the beach _INTO_ the Slew.. 
About where the guy is standing.. 
Me? I see _Garbo Bait_


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Got this one off Social Media.. Tax Man got His Share..
In the Chesapeake bay.. 
Would this count as ???

*IN THE SLOT?*

A keeper in other words? 
(Looks like some good Meat left on Dem bones)


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Here we go....*


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Not a funny pic but this is a picture of part of a human skull that my wife found washed up at Oregon Inlet while we were fishing October 2012. It’s the front part of what looked to be a small child 8 to 9 years of age. But it was human. Contacted the Police and turned it over to them. It was right after a pretty good storm that churned up the surf. Looked like it had been in for a long time. I figured it was off a sunken ship that the seas uncovered. But, I guess I’ll never know.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

I was at South Topsail about 10 years ago. I think it was in July. I just pulled in a fat three or 4 pound bluefish from the surf. I turned around after I heard a woman’s voice asked me if I was catching anything and there was a topless woman standing there trying to carry on a normal conversation...


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Scooter said:


> I was at South Topsail about 10 years ago. I think it was in July. I just pulled in a fat three or 4 pound bluefish from the surf. I turned around after I heard a woman’s voice asked me if I was catching anything and there was a topless woman standing there trying to carry on a normal conversation...


Some people have all the luck , Bluefish in the surf


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Shoulda told her you would like a picture of the fish and would she mind holding it!!


----------

